# urethropexy/ sacrospinous lig fixatoin



## MarineMom1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Please verify if these codes are correct:  surgery performed:
A&P repair, Sling, Urethropexy, sacrospinous ligament fixation of the vag. vault:

57260- A&P

I am going to ask if the urethropexy is pereyra (57289) or mmk/burch-(58140 simple or 51841 complicated)

Sacrospinsous lig fixation -57282

would this be correct?

thanks in advance!


----------



## tmerickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Correct. However, did the physician use polypropoline mesh? You would then use 57267 for each A insertion and P insertion.


----------

